# scary safety reminder



## RossC23 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm the first to admit I'm not always the best with safety glasses. Wear them most of the time, but a quick cut or two here and there I'm get sometimes lazy or can't find them quick enough. Last night was making a single cut on the miter and a small (1" x 2" x 1/8" thick) chunk from the slot underneath fastballed off my eyeball. Fortunately the result was only some serious pain and some watering. My actual eyeball is still a little sore today. Sometimes a scary reminder is all it takes to get back to saftey first. Everyone, wear your glasses every cut.

Ross


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is scary. I'm sure glad it wasn't a serious injury. You could have lost your eye.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the reminder and glad to hear no serious injury took place.

I have a rule/practice/habit - I only turn on a power switch after I have my eye-pro/ear-pro on. just like I never put a car into gear without having the seatbelt on… once you make it a habit, it comes off naturally and you are less likely to "forget" or make "just 1 cut" that could be your last…


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you're OK.

The best solution for me is to have 3 or 4 pairs of safety glasses in the shop pretty much all the time. It keeps me from having an excuse not to wear them when I forget them upstairs, leave them across the shop, lose them ( I swear they were here a second ago), etc.

Anyone else hear Norm's voice in their head while reading this post?

"And remember this: there is no more important safety rule than to wear these - safety glasses."


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Geez! Glad you are ok. My shop apron the little wife got for my birthday for me has a pocket designed for safety glasses. Now I have no excuse. Had some near misses myself…..and lectures from the little wife


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why does everyone have a little wife? I guess they are bigger when you marry them and all that carrying machines and lumber over the years forces then down in height a little. Alistair


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

+1 for multiple sets of safety glasses. I usually have 2 or 3 pair sitting around so when I can't find one pair there is usually another pair close by.
Mike


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

"And remember this: there is no more important safety rule than to wear these - safety glasses."
Always!
You only get one set of eyes.

I'm glad you're ok, but even with safety glasses the defecation can still hit the oscillation…
A few weeks back I ended up with a walnut shaving from routing deep under my eyelid; no amount of rinsing with water took care of it and it burned like crazy. I was about to head to the er, but read a trick online that worked; pull your eyelid over your bottom lashes and let them clean the inside of your eyelid. It worked great. The shaving was about the size of a grain of rice but felt as big as a tennis ball. I was so relieved when I got it out.

So even with your safety glasses on, still be mindful of flying shavings.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone else hear Norm's voice in their head while reading this post? YUP, YUP, YUP!

MIKE


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I know 2 guys who lost eyes ;-( One fishing and the other weed whacking. Safety glasses or any eye wear would have e saved both of them.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

There comes a point in life when a lot of us can no longer see a board in front of us unless it smacked us upside the head without vision aid, I'm now one of them, just part of the getting old package so I have to have prescription glasses on all the time no matter what, though they aren't safety glasses they have saved my butt a couple times and now have a scratch in the lens, I plan on changing them out to safety at the start of next year.

Glad you're OK Ross.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

That reminds me of one time I was riding my motorcycle without an helmet ( that never happened) and a rock hit me may be a 1/4 inch under my eye.
One more time my Keeper was with me.


----------

